# Hi - Looking for Autism Education/Information



## toader55 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi,I am looking for where I can find general information about autism and how to educate myself about the subject. My niece has a 3 year old that has been diagnosed with severe autism. This beautiful little girl is in therapy 5 days a week and is learning to communicate through sign language. I would like to learn about autism and how to interact with this tiny angel, without being condescending or patronising. She has a 6 year old brother, who is coming to realize that his little sister is not really going to grow up like other little sisters. He has become very serious and probably needs someone to talk about how to deal with his little sister. I do not want to "interfere" because there are many family members that are already involved. But, I would like to be a positive part of the support group. Any advise?Thanks,Auntie "J"


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry i do not have any advice.hope you and your famliy get great advice.bye







bye bye


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Have you thought of using Music Therapy to learn to help her communicate? If not, have a look into it, it can be very good help. Im sorry i don't have any other advice. You could try doing a search on Yahoo for it?


----------

